# New white car tomorrow



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Guy's picking up my wife's new Toyota 2 litre CHR tomorrow evening, it's white so can anyone recommend a good wax or will my PA Rapidwaxx etc give it gloss, I know you can't get the pop like dark colours but I had a white car years ago and managed good gloss, chemistry etc has changed so wondering what you seasoned guys would use to make it look it's best,
Cheers

Here is said vehicle at Toyota yesterday, 12 miles on the clock, we will soon remedy that :lol:

Sorry the pics are huge, will try and sort smaller ones, it never used to do this so something has changed non IMGBB.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

This was my M140 topped with Pa Master sealant and Cosmic and was a fantastic combination, it did have a sandwich ceramic coating of Kamikaze Zipang & miyabi as a base also.
























Beautiful new car btw, health to enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Congrats on the new car :thumb:

Rapid Wax will be fine, but you could use High Gloss as that will add that bit more :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

As mentioned before...

For me Rapid Wax is a cheaper/ diluted version of Cosmic Spritz, while Presto Detailer is a cheaper/ diluted version of High Gloss.

I have all four & rate them all very highly.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bellguy said:


> Guy's picking up my wife's new Toyota 2 litre CHR tomorrow evening, it's white so can anyone recommend a good wax or will my PA Rapidwaxx etc give it gloss, I know you can't get the pop like dark colours but I had a white car years ago and managed good gloss, chemistry etc has changed so wondering what you seasoned guys would use to make it look it's best,
> Cheers
> 
> Here is said vehicle at Toyota yesterday, 12 miles on the clock, we will soon remedy that :lol:
> ...


Oh very nice - we looked at one last year and we were very tempted ...

Enjoy :thumb:

Oh, that Colne ???


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks guy's lots to look at, but will try my PA and Souveran on a few panels to try.

Andy yes it's Colne, we live in South Manchester but find the Vantage Toyota Colne dealership far friendlier and better prices than our local RRG Altrincham branch.
I am collecting it so looking forwards to the drive home.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bellguy said:


> Thanks guy's lots to look at, but will try my PA and Souveran on a few panels to try.
> 
> Andy yes it's Colne, we live in South Manchester but find the Vantage Toyota Colne dealership far friendlier and better prices than our local RRG Altrincham branch.


Yes definitely so.

We've been a couple of times there - sad I knew it from the rear shot (i do drive past it every day though in my defence) and they've been very good with us.


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Andyblue said:


> Yes definitely so.
> 
> We've been a couple of times there - sad I knew it from the rear shot (i do drive past it every day though in my defence) and they've been very good with us.


Tim the salesman was the nicest guy you could wish for, ZERO pressure and all the time in the world to help you.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I use Gyeon Cure on my solid white X3
Easy on easy off. Just add another coat after every wash
Layers well & comes up a treat


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bellguy said:


> Tim the salesman was the nicest guy you could wish for, ZERO pressure and all the time in the world to help you.


Name sounds very familiar, if it is the fella we dealt with, then yes very nice :thumb:


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Bristle Hound said:


> I use Gyeon Cure on my solid white X3
> Easy on easy off. Just add another coat after every wash
> Layers well & comes up a treat


Excellent gloss there


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Dodo juice shinecraft.





































Pics don't do it justice. Brought a nice gloss to the non metallic white. No metallic or pearl usually boring but was very impressed.

Ordered Nova Evo to coat but will wait till summers over. Enjoying the look of the wax to much. The hybrid nature of this wax plays well with white.

Adding a second layer this week then will top half with PA Cosmic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

That looks amazing, and how i want to get this looking, Shinecraft certainly lives up to its name :thumb:


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

On white, any wax. Be frugal, go high end it really will not matter that much if you are taking care of it post waxing.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Hopefully collection went very well ?


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Andyblue said:


> Hopefully collection went very well ?


Yes it did Andy thanks, only issue was traffic on way home as collection time was 5 pm, by the time we had finished it was 5.45 so motorway was very very hectic.
I did manage 46.7 to the gallon on that fairly short run and that included pushing it a bit to see what's what.
Very happy with it Indeed, very smooth drive.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

bellguy said:


> I did manage 46.7 to the gallon on that fairly short run and that included pushing it a bit to see what's what.
> Very happy with it Indeed, very smooth drive.


That's good to hear :thumb:

When does the detailing start


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Detailing starts Saturday :lol: usual stuff and a machine polish etc


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bellguy said:


> Yes it did Andy thanks, only issue was traffic on way home as collection time was 5 pm, by the time we had finished it was 5.45 so motorway was very very hectic.
> I did manage 46.7 to the gallon on that fairly short run and that included pushing it a bit to see what's what.
> Very happy with it Indeed, very smooth drive.


Excellent - at that time you'll have missed the hailstones we had 

Not bad fuel consumption at all, especially considering the hill up the A56 off the M65...

Looking forward to seeing the pictures :thumb:


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Got hit by some hale for a minute or two on way up, didn't last long but didn't expect that today lol
Yep, that is a long incline for sure.
Will post some pics Saturday :thumb:


----------



## bigbaldyone (Nov 3, 2014)

Nothing nicer than a properly detailed white car. Good luck with it. Dodo diamond white and future armour for me are an amazing combo. I've also got some supernatural to try as I want to see what a hybrid looks like as per Andy's recommendation. 
Enjoy the detailing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

first wash on this CHR
Jet off, then Surfex and a jet off followed by contact wash with Dodo Born to be Mild, re jet off then towel dry ready for tomorrows session.
It now has a huge 178 miles on the clock :lol:

Decent suds and loads of lubrication in this shampoo, i love it.




























Decent gloss from the stealers to be honest, the paint finish is excellent but will get a machine buffing using BH Cleanser polish and then a play with some wax and sealants etc to see what i like.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Looking good :thumb:

Dodo Juice BTBM is my favourite PH neutral shampoo. I have stocked up on some more now


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Looking great my g/f loves the look of these and really fancies one.


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Rappy said:


> Looking good :thumb:
> 
> Dodo Juice BTBM is my favourite PH neutral shampoo. I have stocked up on some more now


Yes it is a very good shampoo and I will be ordering more.


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

66Rob said:


> Looking great my g/f loves the look of these and really fancies one.


Thanks, this 2 litre version drives very nicely indeed and in sport mode has a decent throttle response and nicely weighted steering.
Trip back from Cleveleys to see my dad in hospital back home I got a combined mpg of 62.8 and I was doing the speed limit, ( ) on the motorway so not hanging around lol.


----------



## bigbaldyone (Nov 3, 2014)

Your car is stunning, enjoy playing around. I've just got my detailing bug back too.

I'm still playing around with waxes on my whit Tiguan. This is dodo juice supernatural just on tonight on top of dodo juice diamond white. Topped off with future armour. I'm really impressed!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Thank you, your Tiguan is Looking awesome, white is amazing when cared for correctly.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

That is some nice gloss there Bellguy. That looks really nice all spruced up.

Invest in some sunglasses or if you have any areas under shade to wash over summer as it doesn’t half mess with your eyes :lol: is it called snow blindness or something? Especially with that gloss it’ll be shining like a beaut. Top work dude.


----------



## Gedo (Apr 5, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing the end result. I have a white GR Yaris coming soon so will be going down the same route...


----------



## steve67 (Jun 26, 2010)

im still using Zaino...


----------



## steve67 (Jun 26, 2010)

im still using Zaino...


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Part way through, MANY thanks for your input guy's, it is much appreciated as it helps direct me to what i need to try etc.

Needed a step to reach the roof centre :lol:










Tried PA Rapidwaxx, Zymol Carbon and Pinnacle Souveran which for me was the best finish up to now.

Reflection and clarity is good, wanted to try first without a machine polish to see what i have to work with.
Will leave like this for a week or two then DA polish the whole car and re apply the LSP.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

That paint is in damn good nick don't you think Ian?

The finish and gloss looks very nice as white is a bugga to get a finish on that you're satisfied with.

I found CQUK to be complimentary to white when I did our old Fiesta ST a couple of years ago.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking really nice. Liking the red accents that have been added - adds a little nice detail to the car :thumb:


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

nbray67 said:


> That paint is in damn good nick don't you think Ian?
> 
> The finish and gloss looks very nice as white is a bugga to get a finish on that you're satisfied with.
> 
> I found CQUK to be complimentary to white when I did our old Fiesta ST a couple of years ago.


Have to agree Neil that the paint straight off the bat is very good indeed and I am happy with it but like all of us I will strive to get it better lol.


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Andyblue said:


> Looking really nice. Liking the red accents that have been added - adds a little nice detail to the car :thumb:


Yes I agree Andy, the side steps, red side, tailgate lower trim and mirror covers in the Pearl red are a nice touch, it came with a fair few extras which I am happy with.
Never seen one with the stainless steel side steps before and they suit it well I think :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Looking great Bellguy. Very impressive :thumb:

For that bit of Polish Angel magic add High Gloss or Presto Detailer 

I would also look at Polish Angel White Alabaster :thumb:


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

The details look brilliant, and as Neil says the paint is in great nick. Looking spotless!


----------



## SolveMyMaze (May 3, 2015)

The car looks super smashing great!
I know the pain of getting a white car to really 'pop', especially just now since my street is still under construction so it's always dirty. 
Really chuffed for you though, it's a beaut!


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

bellguy said:


> Part way through, MANY thanks for your input guy's, it is much appreciated as it helps direct me to what i need to try etc.
> 
> Needed a step to reach the roof centre :lol:
> 
> ...


That paint looks fantastic and already showing super gloss, I can imagine a quick polish with the DA will only further jewel the paint 

I was forever chasing Gloss on my Alpine White m140 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks, yes it should polish up well with DA, hope to get some done this Saturday.


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Any update on this?


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

vectra said:


> Any update on this?


Sorry, yes I will post up some photographs over the weekend, been tied up with life issues lol.


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

After a buff with Sonax perfect finish and a grey hex logic pad, no pressure just DA weight, coming along ok.


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

How did this finish up for you?


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

vectra said:


> How did this finish up for you?


Thank you for prompting me as i had forgotten this thread.

Happy with the finish, a lot of folks don't think you can make a white car shine with deep gloss and reflectivity but you can with effort time and decent products.

This finish is with Pinnacle Souveran wax and their liquid topper on it, i think the gloss/shine and refections are good for white.





































The gloss and particularly slickness are much improved with this Pinnacle duo of products on my paint finish.
.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

That car really shows off the gloss in your white paint.
I think all the interesting angles let the light bounce around more......a bit like a cut diamond providing lots of opportunities to catch the reflections "just right" :thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

This is my favourite pic so far....










Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

That looks good. 
Have you checked out Mat's (Randomly Set) latest YouTube video on the white Porsche


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Will check the video out thanks for the link :thumb:


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

HEADPHONES said:


> That car really shows off the gloss in your white paint.
> I think all the interesting angles let the light bounce around more......a bit like a cut diamond providing lots of opportunities to catch the reflections "just right" :thumb:


Thank you and regarding all the angles I think you are correct, I hadn't thought of it but it makes sense.


----------

